# Retired breeders available



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Please do not hit REPLY!!!
Please contact Carmen at [email protected].
Thanks

Jack Russel male and female, 7 years
IG male 1 year
3 Pappillions, males 1 year
Yorkie female 6 years
Maltese female 6 years
Peke female 3 years
Maltese female 5 years
Maltese male 4 years
Shih Tzu female 6 years
2 Boxers female 4 and 2 years
2 Golden Retriever males, 6 years and 2 years

Please crosspost far and wide, we will NOT leave anybody behind!!!



Carmen Yuhn
Home for Disposable Pets
[email protected]
http://www.resq4u.petfinder.org

Note: forwarded message attached.




"The one absolutely unselfish friend that a man can have in this selfish world, the one that never deserts him, the one that never proves ungrateful or treacherous, is his dog."
-George Graham Vest


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks for posting faye







i hope someone on this site rescues one of those babies.


----------

